# Bliss- Sleeping Peel A miracle in a bottle.



## Glitziegal (Aug 4, 2005)

I hope this is in the right place, if not apologies.

My background: I am oily, clogged large pores, occasional breakouts even though I am mid thirties.

I recently started using Bliss skincare.  I figured it was worth a shot....my pores are shrinking, my skin is glowing and my few deep expression lines are fading.
It is nothing short of a miracle.  This Sleeping peel serum, and mask are a major boost and actually live up to their claims.

FYI I use daily
Morning
Clog dissolving cleansing milk
Pore perfecting facial polish
A touch of prevention AM

Evening
Clog dissolving Cleansing Milk
Sleeping Peel Mask ( 3 x times a week)
Sleeping Peel serum
A touch of prevention PM


----------



## SingleWinged (Aug 4, 2005)

That really helps! My mom's been telling to go check out the spa that they have here, but I read bad reviews for some of their skincare.. but now I'm definetely going to look into these!


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 29, 2013)

I heard lots about Bliss, but i never try this before. Is there any one who knows better about this company?


----------

